# viper alarm 5204 issue



## bionicClick (Aug 19, 2012)

hello,

i am new here. I just got a viper alatm with start..
Viper - Viper 5204 Responder LE 2-Way Security and Remote Start System

well, when you stop at a gas station you can enter something called pit stop mode where you can leae the car running and remove the key...

wehn doing so the car remains runing with ac on max/high.. and you come back and the air is blowing but not cold...

this also occurs when you do an auto start from the remote and have the ac on, you come out to a hot car...

is this normal? or is it hooked up wrong? a dealer did the install...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

I think you have A/C problem, not a Viper problem. Have a A/C shop check it out.

BG


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The secondary wire for the A/C unit isnt getting power during remote start, till it does it will not cool the car.


----------

